# A Southern Utah Lake



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I haven’t posted a fishing trip report here for a couple years so I figured I better get one posted on here at some point. I went out to THIS LAKE on Sunday last week and had a really fun time with me myself and I. I started out at about 8:00AM and didn't catch anything until around 11:00 and then I finally switched to a different type of fly around 2:00 PM and started doing a lot better. I ended up catching about 15 fish from 2:00 to 7:00PM after only catching 1 fish from the early morning until 2 PM. I haven't fished that much the past couple years so I was amazed at how switching from bigger to smaller flies made such a huge difference, but then again, I was also at a different area on the lake so maybe that factored in some too. The fish fought really hard so it was a little bit disappointing when I would land some of them and find that they were a little bit smaller than I expected, but I still caught some pretty decent sized fish and it’s been a while since I had a good fishing day so I can’t complain. The lake is so high right now that the water came clear up into these trees (in pics below) which looked like a pretty promising area to fish, but I think the water was too stagnant so didn't see or catch anything there although it was pretty cool to maneuver my little pontoon into areas that doesn't see that many fisherman if any. I saw a few eagles and even an eagle nest so that was pretty neat to see. I was going to snap a picture of the eagle in the nest, but it flew away as I was getting my camera ready. Anyway, I posted some pics of the bigger fish I caught and had a blast of a trip considering how slow it was at first.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks like a great day out on the water! Those are some healthy bows!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice looking fish, man! Big belly on that 2nd fish down.


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

That second fish is a football! Great job


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Great rainbows! That fourth one down has some interesting gold coloration. Thanks for posting.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

That second female is a piglet!


----------



## Wobblehd (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the post and if thats the lake I think it is, great job! Very nice fish!


----------

